

Teaching kids in Mexico to code - pablasso
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2014/11/04/bismarck-lepe-mexico-diversity-coding/18465591/

======
johnparkerg
Being the CEO of a (Mexican) startup and having a daughter there is nothing I
could value more than kids learning how to code as soon as possible. So much
that I've been known to make my wife go mad by encouraging my daughter to
forget about school and go head on into programming.

